# Cannot open Word document



## xmdzx (Aug 13, 2003)

When I try to open a file it says that it is not available?
Then when u close word it says the file normal.dot already exists. Do you want to replace the existing file?

Can anyone help me on this?
Thanks


----------



## sjhughes1025 (Sep 13, 2003)

I am having exactly the same problem. 

When I try to open a Word document, Word throws up dialog box saying "The file <filename> is not available."

Then, when quitting from Word, I get the message "Changes have been made that affect the global template, Normal.dot. Do you want to save these changes?". When I click "No", I get a Save As dialog box! Then I click "cancel", the box goes away, then I try to quit again and get the same business "Changes have been made..." I respond by clicking "no" then Word quits.

I have reinstalled Office, and done a repair install of XP Pro. Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## the80sguy (Sep 13, 2003)

*delete normal.dot*

I am 90% sure this will solve your problem. Make sure all your office applications are closed. Do a search on your harddrive for the file normal.dot 

Delete that file. Start Word again and it will create a new normal.dot template automatically and you should be okay. I could be wrong but most problems similar to yours can be resolved that way.


----------



## sjhughes1025 (Sep 13, 2003)

SOLVED IT!

Deleting Normal.dot did not solve the problem, however, I deleted and reinstalled Norton Antivirus. This took care of it. I think there was some problem with Norton intercepting files to do a virus check and not surrendering the document to Word.

So: To solve the problem kill Norton Antivirus. Good luck to others with this problem.

Steve


----------



## RCB1977 (Sep 15, 2003)

*this might be the problem...*

If you already knew this, I apologize, but...

Anytime you save changes to a style, and you did not specify a template when you started the document, Word will ask you if you want to apply changes to normal.dot. This is the default styles template that is used unless you create and apply your own. If you dont mind saving over the original, just click yes and move on. if you DO mind, then create a .dot and use that from that point forward.

This is what I have found anyway... hope this helps.


----------

